# Looking for Facts About Molise



## Frankyr23 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello,
Please I need to meet someone who lives or have lived in Molise.I just want to get a full detail.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The full facts?

We play bagpipes.


----------

